# bass, are they good eating?



## fongss (Aug 15, 2010)

i prefer only kill what i will eat, seems stupid waste otherwise, so are bass good to eat or better returned too the dam?

i've had mixed reports ranging from.....there ok too yuck :?

i'm wondering if the yuck responce might been un cared for fish not thrown on ice straight away :shock:

are they say as good as a bream or less so ( in which case they swim back home imo  )

if they good chew down on i'd love a recipe

thanku in advance ;-)


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

dont know bout bass, but estuary perch taste nice.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I am not sure , but i suspect that Impoundment bass may taste a bit muddy , but i have heard wild river bass taste terrific , but then again i would never kill a wild river bass for a feed , better to buy a flathead or whiting from the fishos so they are used and not dumped


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> I am not sure , but i suspect that Impoundment bass may taste a bit muddy , but i have heard wild river bass taste terrific


Mate impoundments bass are good as gold to eat with no taste problems at all, and agree with Bazz leave the wild ones as C&R only.

Any bass we eat I grind a touch of salt in my flour before dusting the fillet, then just dry fry them....adding the salt is not essential though, and they have nice white flesh.


----------



## Jumaji (Aug 9, 2010)

Fongss, I have eaten a Bass I caught in the Hinze Dam and it was excellent. I would have no hesitation in eating another. Like Dodge I prefer to have mine with no embellishments as I like to taste the fish as is. Gently fried in a bit of olive oil and lemon juice. The flesh is lovely and white with a firm texture. I have been led to believe that they are cannibals as they get bigger and will eat the smaller fingerlings, so I have no guilt feelings about eating one caught in a Dam
I would however not even think about eating one caught in the wild [if I am ever lucky enough to catch one!]
Jim.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes they are a good eating fishing, sometimes hard to catch  I've eaten river bass not exaxtly wild coming over a dam wall and getting stuck between radiculous weirs which kill more bass than Ive caught. I suppose atleast the real wild bass get to bred


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Eat those larger stocked bass, they are there for the taking. Large bass are predatory to all fingerlings up to about 6" long regardless of species including thier own. Take a bag limit if you like, I won't be upset thats for sure.


----------



## fongss (Aug 15, 2010)

thanku for the replys

whats a good eating size?

i find older larger fish quite often not as good as just legal fish ( could be another thread)

thats saltwater, freshwater is new to me

i fish for the fun it, i just love staring at the water...if i wasn't on a surfboard or had a rod my hand...they would lock me up i'm sure :lol:

i love eat fish...but often question my desire kill b4 hand

like really

if the fridge is full.....why can't i just let it go

none my familys starving last i weight them  ;-) 
but fresh fish....cooked right

is a very special treat

thank again for the replys


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Remember the bag limit is only 2 fish over 30cms [Qld] and there are better fish to refrigerate mate.


----------



## MotorGuide (Jul 12, 2010)

Gone out fishing with two of my best buddies last Friday. It was also my first fishing trip that I used my newly bought minn kota endura trolling motor and it really helped me made a big catch on that day. We took a good and fun lunch later that day with some cold stuff to drink. I brought with me a fish recipe book and and so we cooked bass fillets out of a dozen bass we caught. The recipe was actually Bass Fillets with Mornay Sauce. Try this recipe once and I assure you it really tastes delectably. Here's what you need and what to do:

1.) 4 bass fillets
2.) Salt and Pepper to taste
3.) Water
4.) 2 T. butter
5.) 2 T. flour
6.) 1 1/2 cups milk
7.) 3/4 cup Swiss cheese, grated
8.) 1/4 cup sherry
9.) 1/4 cup Parmesan cheese, grated

Place fillets in large skillet and season with salt and pepper. Barely covering fillets with water, simmer until fish flakes easily with fork. Meanwhile, melt butter in saucepan. Add flour and cook until flour browns, stirring constantly. Gradually add cold milk, stirring until well blended. Simmer until thickened. Add Swiss cheese and cook until cheese melts. Add sherry, then remove from heat. Place fish in baking dish and cover with sauce. Sprinkle Parmesan cheese over fish and place in oven under broiler until sauce browns on top. Serve immediately with small, boiled Irish potatoes.


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Motorguide you are a star! I tried your recipe. It was awesome! Here in South Africa we have plenty LM bass which in my opinion is becoming a major concern in our rivers as they are seriously predating the indigenous species. I have caught them up to 7 lbs size but find the smaller specimens 2-3lbs more palatable although you have to catch more...
With the recent seasonal floods word has spread that they have been caught 400km down stream in the Vaal river system and will pretty soon reach the Orange river system.


----------

